

Ask HN: Whats the hacker house that will let you stay for free if you interview? - auston

A few weeks (or was it months?) back I saw a post about some startup mansion that offered a few days free if you were willing to interview - does anyone know the site?
======
auston
Found it: [http://hackersurfing.com/](http://hackersurfing.com/)

